# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  نوم الاطفال بجانب والديهم خطأ!

## ريمي

نوم الطفل بجانب الوالدين خطا ؟! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


نوم طفلك إلى جانبك على نفس السرير.. خطأ!! 


مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيث بلغت 5.5 في المائة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تعاني الأم في الشهور الأولى من ولادة طفلها من إرهاق شديد يجعلها تنتظر بلهفة قدوم الليل لترتاح فيه وتنام ولكن صرخات طفلها الذي يستيقظ عقب وضعه في السرير ومغادرتها الغرفة تمنعها من ذلك فتعود إليه من جديد وتحمله حتى يهدأ وتضعه في السرير ليتكرر نفس السيناريو من جديد وتتساءل عن الأسلوب الأمثل لتعود به طفلها على النوم في سريره بدون وجودها إلى جانبه‏.‏ 

يقول المتخصصون إن أفضل تصرف للأم في هذه الحالة هو تجاهل بكائه لبعض الوقت حتى وإن كان ذلك يسبب لها ألما‏..‏ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بطريقة تدريجية‏..‏ فإذا بكى الطفل مطالبا بعودة والدته إلى جانبه يمكنها أن تعود بالفعل وتحمله وتحدثه بأسلوب هادئ قائلة له إنه موعد النوم وإنها موجودة بالقرب منه في الغرفة المجاورة وتضعه في سريره من جديد وتضع بين يديه لعبته المفضلة وتترك نورا خافتا في الغرفة وتغادرها بدون تأخير‏..‏ فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه يبكي لمدة خمس دقائق وتعود إلى غرفته بدون أن تضيء النور وتقترب من سريره ولا تلسمه ولا تحاول أن تضعه في وضع النوم إذا كان واقفا أو جالسا المهم أن تطمئنه إلى أنها قريبة منه وتخرج من الغرفة‏.‏ 

فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه هذه المرة عشر دقائق وتعود لتطمئنه ولا تمكث طويلا.. المهم هو إطالة فترات غيابها عنه‏. إن هذا التدريب قد يستغرق أياما تعاني فيها الأم من التعب والإرهاق ولكنه الثمن الذي ستدفعه في مقابل تعود طفلها على النوم بمفرده بدون أن تعاني من أي إحساس بالذنب‏. 

هذا ومن جهة ثانية، ذكرت دراسة أجريت مؤخراً في 11 بلدا حول أوضاع النوم بالنسبة للأطفال الرضع وعلاقتها بالموت المفاجئ لديهم. وأفادت الدراسة أن وضع الطفل أثناء النوم قد يكون قاتلاً. 

قال الدكتور دي كن لي الذي قاد البحث إن الأطفال الذين ينامون في أوضاع لم يعتادوا عليها قد يتعرضون لخطر الموت المفاجئ أكثر من أولئك الذي ينامون على ظهورهم. وقد نشرت الدراسة في المجلة (الزفته )الأميركية للأوبئة. 

وقال دوين ألكسندر، مدير المعهد القومي لصحة الطفل والتنمية الإنسانية في بيان صحفي "إن هذه النتائج تعزز أهمية وضع الأطفال الرضع كي يناموا على ظهورهم". 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى الرضع انخفضت بنسبة 50% منذ عام 1992 في الولايات المتحدة بعد أن قدمت الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال توصيات بجعل الأطفال الرضع ينامون على ظهورهم. 

وقبل الدراسة الأخيرة كان الدليل على الصلة بين النوم على البطن وخطر الموت المفاجئ بين الأطفال يستند بصفة أساسية إلى دراسات أجنبية حيث تختلف عادات وتقاليد السكان عن تلك الموجودة في(الزفته) الولايات المتحدة. 

وفي الدراسة عقد لي وزملاؤه مقابلات مع أمهات لـ 185 طفلاً ماتوا فجأة و 312 امرأة تم اختيارهن عشوائياً. وعند سؤال هؤلاء الأمهات عن الأوضاع التي كان أطفالهن ينامون فيها مؤخراَ وكذلك عن الوضع الذي كن يجدن فيه الطفل نائماً والتغيير من هذه الأوضاع منذ الولادة وفي فترة أسبوعين قبل موت الطفل وفي اليوم الذي مات فيه. 

كذلك سأل الباحثون الأمهات حول المواد التي صنعت منها أغطية السرير، الفرشة، عدد النائمين في الغرفة، درجة حرارة الغرفة، التعرض للتدخين، والأمراض التي كان يعاني منها الرضيع. 

وقد وجد من الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين كانوا ينامون على جنوبهم كانوا معرضين بشكل أكبر للموت المفاجئ من أولئك الذين كانوا ينامون على ظهورهم. 

كذلك تفاقم خطر الموت المفاجئ لدى هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل كبير عندما تم تغيير وضع النوم لدى الطفل من الوضع الجانبي إلى الانكفاء على بطنه. 

وعلى الرغم من أن سبب ذلك لا يزال مجهولاً، يقول الباحثون إن عدم الاستقرار على الوضع الجانبي أثناء النوم يجعل الطفل معرضاً للانقلاب على بطنه أثناء النوم.






مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيثنوم الطفل بجانب الوالدين خطا ؟! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


نوم طفلك إلى جانبك على نفس السرير.. خطأ!! 


مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيث بلغت 5.5 في المائة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تعاني الأم في الشهور الأولى من ولادة طفلها من إرهاق شديد يجعلها تنتظر بلهفة قدوم الليل لترتاح فيه وتنام ولكن صرخات طفلها الذي يستيقظ عقب وضعه في السرير ومغادرتها الغرفة تمنعها من ذلك فتعود إليه من جديد وتحمله حتى يهدأ وتضعه في السرير ليتكرر نفس السيناريو من جديد وتتساءل عن الأسلوب الأمثل لتعود به طفلها على النوم في سريره بدون وجودها إلى جانبه‏.‏ 

يقول المتخصصون إن أفضل تصرف للأم في هذه الحالة هو تجاهل بكائه لبعض الوقت حتى وإن كان ذلك يسبب لها ألما‏..‏ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بطريقة تدريجية‏..‏ فإذا بكى الطفل مطالبا بعودة والدته إلى جانبه يمكنها أن تعود بالفعل وتحمله وتحدثه بأسلوب هادئ قائلة له إنه موعد النوم وإنها موجودة بالقرب منه في الغرفة المجاورة وتضعه في سريره من جديد وتضع بين يديه لعبته المفضلة وتترك نورا خافتا في الغرفة وتغادرها بدون تأخير‏..‏ فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه يبكي لمدة خمس دقائق وتعود إلى غرفته بدون أن تضيء النور وتقترب من سريره ولا تلسمه ولا تحاول أن تضعه في وضع النوم إذا كان واقفا أو جالسا المهم أن تطمئنه إلى أنها قريبة منه وتخرج من الغرفة‏.‏ 

فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه هذه المرة عشر دقائق وتعود لتطمئنه ولا تمكث طويلا.. المهم هو إطالة فترات غيابها عنه‏. إن هذا التدريب قد يستغرق أياما تعاني فيها الأم من التعب والإرهاق ولكنه الثمن الذي ستدفعه في مقابل تعود طفلها على النوم بمفرده بدون أن تعاني من أي إحساس بالذنب‏. 

هذا ومن جهة ثانية، ذكرت دراسة أجريت مؤخراً في 11 بلدا حول أوضاع النوم بالنسبة للأطفال الرضع وعلاقتها بالموت المفاجئ لديهم. وأفادت الدراسة أن وضع الطفل أثناء النوم قد يكون قاتلاً. 

قال الدكتور دي كن لي الذي قاد البحث إن الأطفال الذين ينامون في أوضاع لم يعتادوا عليها قد يتعرضون لخطر الموت المفاجئ أكثر من أولئك الذي ينامون على ظهورهم. وقد نشرت الدراسة في المجلة (الزفته )الأميركية للأوبئة. 

وقال دوين ألكسندر، مدير المعهد القومي لصحة الطفل والتنمية الإنسانية في بيان صحفي "إن هذه النتائج تعزز أهمية وضع الأطفال الرضع كي يناموا على ظهورهم". 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى الرضع انخفضت بنسبة 50% منذ عام 1992 في الولايات المتحدة بعد أن قدمت الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال توصيات بجعل الأطفال الرضع ينامون على ظهورهم. 

وقبل الدراسة الأخيرة كان الدليل على الصلة بين النوم على البطن وخطر الموت المفاجئ بين الأطفال يستند بصفة أساسية إلى دراسات أجنبية حيث تختلف عادات وتقاليد السكان عن تلك الموجودة في(الزفته) الولايات المتحدة. 

وفي الدراسة عقد لي وزملاؤه مقابلات مع أمهات لـ 185 طفلاً ماتوا فجأة و 312 امرأة تم اختيارهن عشوائياً. وعند سؤال هؤلاء الأمهات عن الأوضاع التي كان أطفالهن ينامون فيها مؤخراَ وكذلك عن الوضع الذي كن يجدن فيه الطفل نائماً والتغيير من هذه الأوضاع منذ الولادة وفي فترة أسبوعين قبل موت الطفل وفي اليوم الذي مات فيه. 

كذلك سأل الباحثون الأمهات حول المواد التي صنعت منها أغطية السرير، الفرشة، عدد النائمين في الغرفة، درجة حرارة الغرفة، التعرض للتدخين، والأمراض التي كان يعاني منها الرضيع. 

وقد وجد من الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين كانوا ينامون على جنوبهم كانوا معرضين بشكل أكبر للموت المفاجئ من أولئك الذين كانوا ينامون على ظهورهم. 

كذلك تفاقم خطر الموت المفاجئ لدى هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل كبير عندما تم تغيير وضع النوم لدى الطفل من الوضع الجانبي إلى الانكفاء على بطنه. 

وعلى الرغم من أن سبب ذلك لا يزال مجهولاً، يقول الباحثون إن عدم الاستقرار على الوضع الجانبي أثناء النوم يجعل الطفل معرضاً للانقلاب على بطنه أثناء النوم.






مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيثنوم الطفل بجانب الوالدين خطا ؟! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


نوم طفلك إلى جانبك على نفس السرير.. خطأ!! 


مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيث بلغت 5.5 في المائة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تعاني الأم في الشهور الأولى من ولادة طفلها من إرهاق شديد يجعلها تنتظر بلهفة قدوم الليل لترتاح فيه وتنام ولكن صرخات طفلها الذي يستيقظ عقب وضعه في السرير ومغادرتها الغرفة تمنعها من ذلك فتعود إليه من جديد وتحمله حتى يهدأ وتضعه في السرير ليتكرر نفس السيناريو من جديد وتتساءل عن الأسلوب الأمثل لتعود به طفلها على النوم في سريره بدون وجودها إلى جانبه‏.‏ 

يقول المتخصصون إن أفضل تصرف للأم في هذه الحالة هو تجاهل بكائه لبعض الوقت حتى وإن كان ذلك يسبب لها ألما‏..‏ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بطريقة تدريجية‏..‏ فإذا بكى الطفل مطالبا بعودة والدته إلى جانبه يمكنها أن تعود بالفعل وتحمله وتحدثه بأسلوب هادئ قائلة له إنه موعد النوم وإنها موجودة بالقرب منه في الغرفة المجاورة وتضعه في سريره من جديد وتضع بين يديه لعبته المفضلة وتترك نورا خافتا في الغرفة وتغادرها بدون تأخير‏..‏ فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه يبكي لمدة خمس دقائق وتعود إلى غرفته بدون أن تضيء النور وتقترب من سريره ولا تلسمه ولا تحاول أن تضعه في وضع النوم إذا كان واقفا أو جالسا المهم أن تطمئنه إلى أنها قريبة منه وتخرج من الغرفة‏.‏ 

فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه هذه المرة عشر دقائق وتعود لتطمئنه ولا تمكث طويلا.. المهم هو إطالة فترات غيابها عنه‏. إن هذا التدريب قد يستغرق أياما تعاني فيها الأم من التعب والإرهاق ولكنه الثمن الذي ستدفعه في مقابل تعود طفلها على النوم بمفرده بدون أن تعاني من أي إحساس بالذنب‏. 

هذا ومن جهة ثانية، ذكرت دراسة أجريت مؤخراً في 11 بلدا حول أوضاع النوم بالنسبة للأطفال الرضع وعلاقتها بالموت المفاجئ لديهم. وأفادت الدراسة أن وضع الطفل أثناء النوم قد يكون قاتلاً. 

قال الدكتور دي كن لي الذي قاد البحث إن الأطفال الذين ينامون في أوضاع لم يعتادوا عليها قد يتعرضون لخطر الموت المفاجئ أكثر من أولئك الذي ينامون على ظهورهم. وقد نشرت الدراسة في المجلة (الزفته )الأميركية للأوبئة. 

وقال دوين ألكسندر، مدير المعهد القومي لصحة الطفل والتنمية الإنسانية في بيان صحفي "إن هذه النتائج تعزز أهمية وضع الأطفال الرضع كي يناموا على ظهورهم". 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى الرضع انخفضت بنسبة 50% منذ عام 1992 في الولايات المتحدة بعد أن قدمت الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال توصيات بجعل الأطفال الرضع ينامون على ظهورهم. 

وقبل الدراسة الأخيرة كان الدليل على الصلة بين النوم على البطن وخطر الموت المفاجئ بين الأطفال يستند بصفة أساسية إلى دراسات أجنبية حيث تختلف عادات وتقاليد السكان عن تلك الموجودة في(الزفته) الولايات المتحدة. 

وفي الدراسة عقد لي وزملاؤه مقابلات مع أمهات لـ 185 طفلاً ماتوا فجأة و 312 امرأة تم اختيارهن عشوائياً. وعند سؤال هؤلاء الأمهات عن الأوضاع التي كان أطفالهن ينامون فيها مؤخراَ وكذلك عن الوضع الذي كن يجدن فيه الطفل نائماً والتغيير من هذه الأوضاع منذ الولادة وفي فترة أسبوعين قبل موت الطفل وفي اليوم الذي مات فيه. 

كذلك سأل الباحثون الأمهات حول المواد التي صنعت منها أغطية السرير، الفرشة، عدد النائمين في الغرفة، درجة حرارة الغرفة، التعرض للتدخين، والأمراض التي كان يعاني منها الرضيع. 

وقد وجد من الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين كانوا ينامون على جنوبهم كانوا معرضين بشكل أكبر للموت المفاجئ من أولئك الذين كانوا ينامون على ظهورهم. 

كذلك تفاقم خطر الموت المفاجئ لدى هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل كبير عندما تم تغيير وضع النوم لدى الطفل من الوضع الجانبي إلى الانكفاء على بطنه. 

وعلى الرغم من أن سبب ذلك لا يزال مجهولاً، يقول الباحثون إن عدم الاستقرار على الوضع الجانبي أثناء النوم يجعل الطفل معرضاً للانقلاب على بطنه أثناء النوم.






مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيثنوم الطفل بجانب الوالدين خطا ؟! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


نوم طفلك إلى جانبك على نفس السرير.. خطأ!! 


مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، حيث بلغت 5.5 في المائة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تعاني الأم في الشهور الأولى من ولادة طفلها من إرهاق شديد يجعلها تنتظر بلهفة قدوم الليل لترتاح فيه وتنام ولكن صرخات طفلها الذي يستيقظ عقب وضعه في السرير ومغادرتها الغرفة تمنعها من ذلك فتعود إليه من جديد وتحمله حتى يهدأ وتضعه في السرير ليتكرر نفس السيناريو من جديد وتتساءل عن الأسلوب الأمثل لتعود به طفلها على النوم في سريره بدون وجودها إلى جانبه‏.‏ 

يقول المتخصصون إن أفضل تصرف للأم في هذه الحالة هو تجاهل بكائه لبعض الوقت حتى وإن كان ذلك يسبب لها ألما‏..‏ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بطريقة تدريجية‏..‏ فإذا بكى الطفل مطالبا بعودة والدته إلى جانبه يمكنها أن تعود بالفعل وتحمله وتحدثه بأسلوب هادئ قائلة له إنه موعد النوم وإنها موجودة بالقرب منه في الغرفة المجاورة وتضعه في سريره من جديد وتضع بين يديه لعبته المفضلة وتترك نورا خافتا في الغرفة وتغادرها بدون تأخير‏..‏ فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه يبكي لمدة خمس دقائق وتعود إلى غرفته بدون أن تضيء النور وتقترب من سريره ولا تلسمه ولا تحاول أن تضعه في وضع النوم إذا كان واقفا أو جالسا المهم أن تطمئنه إلى أنها قريبة منه وتخرج من الغرفة‏.‏ 

فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه هذه المرة عشر دقائق وتعود لتطمئنه ولا تمكث طويلا.. المهم هو إطالة فترات غيابها عنه‏. إن هذا التدريب قد يستغرق أياما تعاني فيها الأم من التعب والإرهاق ولكنه الثمن الذي ستدفعه في مقابل تعود طفلها على النوم بمفرده بدون أن تعاني من أي إحساس بالذنب‏. 

هذا ومن جهة ثانية، ذكرت دراسة أجريت مؤخراً في 11 بلدا حول أوضاع النوم بالنسبة للأطفال الرضع وعلاقتها بالموت المفاجئ لديهم. وأفادت الدراسة أن وضع الطفل أثناء النوم قد يكون قاتلاً. 

قال الدكتور دي كن لي الذي قاد البحث إن الأطفال الذين ينامون في أوضاع لم يعتادوا عليها قد يتعرضون لخطر الموت المفاجئ أكثر من أولئك الذي ينامون على ظهورهم. وقد نشرت الدراسة في المجلة (الزفته )الأميركية للأوبئة. 

وقال دوين ألكسندر، مدير المعهد القومي لصحة الطفل والتنمية الإنسانية في بيان صحفي "إن هذه النتائج تعزز أهمية وضع الأطفال الرضع كي يناموا على ظهورهم". 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى الرضع انخفضت بنسبة 50% منذ عام 1992 في الولايات المتحدة بعد أن قدمت الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال توصيات بجعل الأطفال الرضع ينامون على ظهورهم. 

وقبل الدراسة الأخيرة كان الدليل على الصلة بين النوم على البطن وخطر الموت المفاجئ بين الأطفال يستند بصفة أساسية إلى دراسات أجنبية حيث تختلف عادات وتقاليد السكان عن تلك الموجودة في(الزفته) الولايات المتحدة. 

وفي الدراسة عقد لي وزملاؤه مقابلات مع أمهات لـ 185 طفلاً ماتوا فجأة و 312 امرأة تم اختيارهن عشوائياً. وعند سؤال هؤلاء الأمهات عن الأوضاع التي كان أطفالهن ينامون فيها مؤخراَ وكذلك عن الوضع الذي كن يجدن فيه الطفل نائماً والتغيير من هذه الأوضاع منذ الولادة وفي فترة أسبوعين قبل موت الطفل وفي اليوم الذي مات فيه. 

كذلك سأل الباحثون الأمهات حول المواد التي صنعت منها أغطية السرير، الفرشة، عدد النائمين في الغرفة، درجة حرارة الغرفة، التعرض للتدخين، والأمراض التي كان يعاني منها الرضيع. 

وقد وجد من الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين كانوا ينامون على جنوبهم كانوا معرضين بشكل أكبر للموت المفاجئ من أولئك الذين كانوا ينامون على ظهورهم. 

كذلك تفاقم خطر الموت المفاجئ لدى هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل كبير عندما تم تغيير وضع النوم لدى الطفل من الوضع الجانبي إلى الانكفاء على بطنه. 

وعلى الرغم من أن سبب ذلك لا يزال مجهولاً، يقول الباحثون إن عدم الاستقرار على الوضع الجانبي أثناء النوم يجعل الطفل معرضاً للانقلاب على بطنه أثناء النوم.






مع التوجه الجديد للآباء والأمهات بالنوم مع أطفالهم الصغار في سرير واحد، حذر الأطباء من أن نوم الطفل مع أمه في سرير واحد يزيد درجة حرارته ومعدل نبضات قلبه. 

وأشار الخبراء في مجلة (أرشيف طب الأطفال والمراهقين) المتخصصة، إلى أن حوالي 13 في المائة من الآباء سجلوا في عام،2000 توجها لوضع أطفالهم الرضع في أسرتهم، وهي زيادة كبيرة عما كانت عليه عام 1993، بلغت 5.5 في المائة. 

ومن جانب آخر، تعاني الأم في الشهور الأولى من ولادة طفلها من إرهاق شديد يجعلها تنتظر بلهفة قدوم الليل لترتاح فيه وتنام ولكن صرخات طفلها الذي يستيقظ عقب وضعه في السرير ومغادرتها الغرفة تمنعها من ذلك فتعود إليه من جديد وتحمله حتى يهدأ وتضعه في السرير ليتكرر نفس السيناريو من جديد وتتساءل عن الأسلوب الأمثل لتعود به طفلها على النوم في سريره بدون وجودها إلى جانبه‏.‏ 

يقول المتخصصون إن أفضل تصرف للأم في هذه الحالة هو تجاهل بكائه لبعض الوقت حتى وإن كان ذلك يسبب لها ألما‏..‏ ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بطريقة تدريجية‏..‏ فإذا بكى الطفل مطالبا بعودة والدته إلى جانبه يمكنها أن تعود بالفعل وتحمله وتحدثه بأسلوب هادئ قائلة له إنه موعد النوم وإنها موجودة بالقرب منه في الغرفة المجاورة وتضعه في سريره من جديد وتضع بين يديه لعبته المفضلة وتترك نورا خافتا في الغرفة وتغادرها بدون تأخير‏..‏ فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه يبكي لمدة خمس دقائق وتعود إلى غرفته بدون أن تضيء النور وتقترب من سريره ولا تلسمه ولا تحاول أن تضعه في وضع النوم إذا كان واقفا أو جالسا المهم أن تطمئنه إلى أنها قريبة منه وتخرج من الغرفة‏.‏ 

فإذا عاد للبكاء من جديد تتركه هذه المرة عشر دقائق وتعود لتطمئنه ولا تمكث طويلا.. المهم هو إطالة فترات غيابها عنه‏. إن هذا التدريب قد يستغرق أياما تعاني فيها الأم من التعب والإرهاق ولكنه الثمن الذي ستدفعه في مقابل تعود طفلها على النوم بمفرده بدون أن تعاني من أي إحساس بالذنب‏. 

هذا ومن جهة ثانية، ذكرت دراسة أجريت مؤخراً في 11 بلدا حول أوضاع النوم بالنسبة للأطفال الرضع وعلاقتها بالموت المفاجئ لديهم. وأفادت الدراسة أن وضع الطفل أثناء النوم قد يكون قاتلاً. 

قال الدكتور دي كن لي الذي قاد البحث إن الأطفال الذين ينامون في أوضاع لم يعتادوا عليها قد يتعرضون لخطر الموت المفاجئ أكثر من أولئك الذي ينامون على ظهورهم. وقد نشرت الدراسة في المجلة الأميركية للأوبئة. وقال دوين ألكسندر، مدير المعهد القومي لصحة الطفل والتنمية الإنسانية في بيان صحفي "إن هذه النتائج تعزز أهمية وضع الأطفال الرضع كي يناموا على ظهورهم". 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة الموت المفاجئ لدى الرضع انخفضت بنسبة 50% منذ عام 1992 في الولايات المتحدة بعد أن قدمت الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال توصيات بجعل الأطفال الرضع ينامون على ظهورهم. 

وقبل الدراسة الأخيرة كان الدليل على الصلة بين النوم على البطن وخطر الموت المفاجئ بين الأطفال يستند بصفة أساسية إلى دراسات أجنبية حيث تختلف عادات وتقاليد السكان عن تلك الموجودة في الولايات المتحدة. 

وفي الدراسة عقد لي وزملاؤه مقابلات مع أمهات لـ 185 طفلاً ماتوا فجأة و 312 امرأة تم اختيارهن عشوائياً. وعند سؤال هؤلاء الأمهات عن الأوضاع التي كان أطفالهن ينامون فيها مؤخراَ وكذلك عن الوضع الذي كن يجدن فيه الطفل نائماً والتغيير من هذه الأوضاع منذ الولادة وفي فترة أسبوعين قبل موت الطفل وفي اليوم الذي مات فيه. 

كذلك سأل الباحثون الأمهات حول المواد التي صنعت منها أغطية السرير، الفرشة، عدد النائمين في الغرفة، درجة حرارة الغرفة، التعرض للتدخين، والأمراض التي كان يعاني منها الرضيع. 

وقد وجد من الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين كانوا ينامون على جنوبهم كانوا معرضين بشكل أكبر للموت المفاجئ من أولئك الذين كانوا ينامون على ظهورهم. 

كذلك تفاقم خطر الموت المفاجئ لدى هؤلاء الأطفال بشكل كبير عندما تم تغيير وضع النوم لدى الطفل من الوضع الجانبي إلى الانكفاء على بطنه. 

وعلى الرغم من أن سبب ذلك لا يزال مجهولاً، يقول الباحثون إن عدم الاستقرار على الوضع الجانبي أثناء النوم يجعل الطفل معرضاً للانقلاب على بطنه أثناء النوم.
ومع تحياتي حلا :Smile:

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

لعاد وين ينامو

----------


## ريمي

ينامو في تختهم

----------

